# ВСД, онкология, неврозы. Нужна помощь



## Владимир82 (1 Апр 2014)

Здравствуйте! Мне 31 год. Лет так с 20 постоянные недомогания и усталость.  В прошлом году мне поставили диагноз ВСД. Через месяц обнаружили - рак. После операции и четырех курсов химиотерапии появились неврозы: сосудистый и астматический неврозы. У меня стали сильно неметь руки, пальцы сначала белые, а потом становятся аж черными. Разные неврологи говорили разное...Один, то что ВСД - вообще не существует в моем возрасте, другой прописал антиоксиданты и нейромидин. Препараты не помогли. УЗИ сосудов рук, шеи и ребер делал - все в норме. Позвоночник кривой с детства, очень кривой. Мне нужно работать, без работы мне нельзя. А вот работоспособности никакой нет. Посоветуйте что-нибудь.


----------



## Василий Чайка (1 Апр 2014)

ВСД - это выдумка наших неврологов, поскольку его опытный вертебролог может вылечить за 1-2 раза


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2014)

Рак чего?


----------



## Владимир82 (4 Апр 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Рак чего?


Рак яичек. Одно удалили. Прогноз - положительный.


Василий Чайка написал(а):


> ВСД - это выдумка наших неврологов, поскольку его опытный вертебролог может вылечить за 1-2 раза


Спасибо! Как вы считаете немение пальцев может зависить от сколиоза, например? Может сосуды защемлены или нервы?


----------



## Василий Чайка (4 Апр 2014)

Владимир82 написал(а):


> Как вы считаете немение пальцев может зависить от сколиоза, например?


Тут должен быть сколиоз как мин. 4 ст. - и то такое редко


Владимир82 написал(а):


> Может сосуды защемлены или нервы?


От защемления нерва да, а при патологии сосудов - если уже наступит онемение, то ткани должны отмирать (гангрена).


----------



## Владимир82 (21 Апр 2014)

Был на приёме у невролога-вегетолога в НИИ им. Бурденко. Всё-таки диагноз в связи с онемением пальцев мне поставили, после лечения отпишусь, если у кого-то такая же проблема. Спасибо за Ваше внимание! Здоровья вам всем!


----------



## Sweettux (13 Фев 2017)

Владимир82 написал(а):


> Был на приёме у невролога-вегетолога в НИИ им. Бурденко. Всё-таки диагноз в связи с онемением пальцев мне поставили, после лечения отпишусь, если у кого-то такая же проблема. Спасибо за Ваше внимание! Здоровья вам всем!


добрый день. Как Ваши дела? какой диагноз поставили?


----------



## Andree (25 Фев 2017)

Видимо мтс были...


----------

